# Komische fragmente bei LWJGL



## UnterKind (5. Jul 2014)

Hm wie oben beschrieben hab ich komische Fragmente wenn ich eine Textur in meinem Spiel lade. Wie man hier an dem Screenshot sehen: imgur: the simple image sharer

es soll eigt. nur ein Rechteck ein sein und nicht son komisches ding mit auswürfen. 

Das passiert bei jeden möglichen Texturen die ich verwende. Falls bedarf besteht poste ich gerne auch noch den Code.


----------



## Topfpflanze (6. Jul 2014)

Da der Code vermutlich das Problem enthält wäre er sicher hilfreich.

Die Textur auch.


----------



## UnterKind (6. Jul 2014)

Die Oberklasse


Spoiler: klick





```
package Entity;

import java.io.IOException;

import org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11;
import org.newdawn.slick.Color;
import org.newdawn.slick.opengl.Texture;
import org.newdawn.slick.opengl.TextureLoader;
import org.newdawn.slick.util.ResourceLoader;

public abstract class Stone {
	protected int speed;
	protected int gravity;
	protected Texture texture;
	/*
	 * OPEN GL WÜRFEL SYNTAX 100/25 ist ganz gut
	 * */
	/*
	 * Slick Objekt von ausserhalb
	 * */
	protected Stone(int speed, int gravity){
		this.speed=speed;
		this.gravity=gravity;
	}
	
	public void move(){
		
	};
	
	public void loadTextures(final String SOURCE){
		try {
			texture = TextureLoader.getTexture("PNG", ResourceLoader.getResourceAsStream(SOURCE));
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	};
	
	public void initQuad(){
		
	};
	
	public void updateQuad(){
		Color.white.bind();
		texture.bind(); // or GL11.glBind(texture.getTextureID());
		
		GL11.glBegin(GL11.GL_QUADS);
			GL11.glTexCoord2f(0,0);
			GL11.glVertex2f(100,100);
			GL11.glTexCoord2f(1,0);
			GL11.glVertex2f(100+texture.getTextureWidth(),100);
			GL11.glTexCoord2f(1,1);
			GL11.glVertex2f(100+texture.getTextureWidth(),100+texture.getTextureHeight());
			GL11.glTexCoord2f(0,1);
			GL11.glVertex2f(100,100+texture.getTextureHeight());
		GL11.glEnd();
	};
	
}
```




Erbende Klasse



Spoiler: klick





```
package Entity;


public class PlayerStone extends Stone {
	final String TEXTUREPATH = "res\\Texturen\\SpielerPlattform.png";
	
	public PlayerStone(int speed, int gravity){
		super(speed, gravity);
		initQuad();
		loadTextures(TEXTUREPATH);
	}
}
```


----------



## Topfpflanze (6. Jul 2014)

Gibts nen besonderen Grund dass du slick benutzt aber mit LWJGL zeichnest?


----------



## player337 (9. Jul 2014)

Die Bild-Datei MUSS die Breite und die Höhe einer 2er Potenz haben. 
z.B.: 16x32, 256x512,...
Hatte auch schon so ein Problem.
Ich hoffe es hilft! 

Gruss aus Liechtenstein!


----------



## UnterKind (11. Jul 2014)

Super ey daran lags wirklich, hab das gerade ausprobiert sieht jetzt gut aus.  Keine Fragmente mehr :toll:.


----------



## player337 (12. Jul 2014)

Kein Problem!


----------

